# Ace's first training day with real birds



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ace looks great ! And you should be proud of him. Congratulations


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks great holding that bird, very proud of himself!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!!! With that Daddy, he's going to be a field star for sure


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics of that handsome boy! Glad to see that he's enjoying the field work!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah! Looks like he is having fun!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

congratulation!!! He looks great and proud


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree handsome boy! Have you started buying Camo yet?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No camo yet! I have borrowed some, but I can't quite get myself to own any.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> No camo yet! I have borrowed some, but I can't quite get myself to own any.


LOL. I have some blaze orange, but can't bring myself to buy any camo yet. Do you know how much that stuff costs? I could get a new pair of 7 for All Mankind jeans for that!:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> LOL. I have some blaze orange, but can't bring myself to buy any camo yet. Do you know how much that stuff costs? I could get a new pair of 7 for All Mankind jeans for that!:


I'm a tall gal, so I have been keeping an eye on Target and Wallmart men's departments. I figure it's Camo so if it's a little big who cares. 

I did knit myself a camo hat. It is toasty warm.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Em, I think Ace looks great!! Hoping Sasha takes after their daddy also. Dan plans to hunt him next fall!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Deb! I hope you bring Sasha down sometime. I want to meet him! And I know Pat would love to see him too. I am sure Sasha will be an excellent hunting partner.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ace looks great ! You should be proud of him


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, I am very proud of him. He is a great puppy.


----------

